# How much Movement at 17 weeks??



## LoraLoo

Hi all,
Im currently 17 weeks pregnant and i THINK i have been feeling baby from around 13 weeks. A few nights ago i thought i felt some tiny kicks, but since then nothing much else....the movements dont seem to be getting any stronger or more frequent ( I only seem to feel baby at night when lying down) and i dont think ive felt anything at all for the last 2/3 nights. Im just panicking a bit! I cant remember what it was like with the others. Think i just want some good strong kicks so I know baby is ok! xxxxx


----------



## lesleyann

mw told me not to expect regular kicks till between 20-24weeks.


Also if your really worried ring the mat unit and tell them you had been feeling kicks for a week and then have had not for 2/3 days and they should offer to find babys heartbeat for you


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks...i just dont like to be a pest iykwim? Im just so scared somethings going to be wrong....have been thinking about getting a doppler for a while but not sure if that would reassure me or stress me out more! :blush: xxxxx


----------



## honey08

maybe get ur self a doppler after seeing MW, get one from ebay there cheaper,just for reassurence :hugs:


----------



## honey08

lol typed that same time :)


----------



## LoraLoo

believe it or not i think i just felt a few kicks :cloud9: feel a bit daft now. Thanks for the replies, i think i'll deffo go for te doppler, will have to wait til 19th for pay day though! xxxxx


----------



## lesleyann

hey they get paid for us to pester them lol i went in at about 17weeks because i had not felt movement for 2days turns out baby had his bum on my belly made both me and my mw giggle :rofl:


----------



## AubreyK80

Im 18 weeks today and i dont feel kicks yet, but i feel flutters more when im laying down in bed :) I look fwd to feeling kicks soon :)

:hug:


----------



## massacubano

LoraLoo said:


> Hi all,
> Im currently 17 weeks pregnant and i THINK i have been feeling baby from around 13 weeks. A few nights ago i thought i felt some tiny kicks, but since then nothing much else....the movements dont seem to be getting any stronger or more frequent ( I only seem to feel baby at night when lying down) and i dont think ive felt anything at all for the last 2/3 nights. Im just panicking a bit! I cant remember what it was like with the others. Think i just want some good strong kicks so I know baby is ok! xxxxx

I am at 17.6 weeks and feel it lots now but still they are little fluttery movements for the most part. I can not imagine when this one is bigger it will bruise my kidneys! :dohh: Yes, I too felt movements very very early. They were so slight and only once a day or twice at most.

So you are cooking #4 :) This is #5 for me... and yes I seem to have forgotten everything almost with my past pregnancies.. weird huh? :hugs:


----------



## LilMama2be

I've felt baby move a bit. I notice it atleast once a day. Sometimes its stronger than other times.


----------



## MamaK

Hi,I started feeling the LO at around 16-17 weeks but it was on and of for quite and while (and still is) there are definitely days when LO is quieter than others.Don't worry as lesleyann said you probably wont feel 'regular' kicks til after 20 weeks.PS, I have a doppler (andgelsounds, I bought from ebay for about 30 euros) and this is a life saver... whenever a day goes past that I think I havent felt LO I use that and feel assured :)xxx


----------



## ammu

:happydance:i am 17wks 2morow and feeling flutters/kicks more after my food so i am not sure are they kicks or gas.i cant wait to get thebig bump and to feel real kicks:rofl:


https://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/3va2p9xzoa52gbs1.png

https://dn.daisypath.com/1e2t0.png


----------



## Mummy2Many

I wouldn't worry yourself - it's not unusual to feel little movements from 13 weeks but they aren't frequent or regular until later on, so some days you might feel them, others you might not. In a couple of weeks you'll be feeling them much more regular though! I'm almost 18 weeks and I've just started in the last week or so to be feeling proper kicks regularly. x


----------



## ajarvis

I started feeling bubs at 15/16 weeks and still don't feel movement everyday - although when i do feel them now they are getting stronger. Plus I noticed the other day that my uterus is almost at my belly button so hopefully soon there'll be lots of movement. Although my son was always bum towards my belly so until he got really big I felt mostly gentle movements.


----------



## 2nd time mum

Hi I am feeling flutters too. Get a doppler it totally puts your mind at ease. I got mine from EBay and it is an Angel Sounds one (pink and white, when looking buy one that has the gel with it!) and was well worth the £20+ I spent on it (wasn't more than £30 delivered). I thought with the doppler it would make me worse and I would have strapped to my body most of the time but I try to just check 2-3 times a week. You will recognise the sound right away especially at the stage you are at. Good luck xx


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm just over 16wks...and am not sure if I've felt anything yet. It's my first baby...and I have no idea. I can't wait to actually feel something...I even find myself dreaming about it at night. So I wake up in the morning thinking I've felt a kick, and realize it was just a dream...lol...how sad am I?


----------



## navarababe

Im 24weeks and i felt kicks from about 16weeks, think wee one is quiet just now as i dont feel them half as much as i did last week lol, and still worry lol


----------



## scaredmum2be

I got an angel sound doppler off this forum for just £15.00 :D bargain  keep alook out on them wanted or for sale posts!! i think i found it round that area.

ive only felt flutters and little popping sounds in my tummy but dont know if thats classed as movement :shrug: x


----------



## rachelrhin0

I've been feeling the baby since 13/14 weeks, not everyday though. The past 3-4 days though I have felt the baby everyday. Today he's been quite active although nothing very strong. My 2nd daughter's movements didn't get strong and very frequent wuntil about 21-22 weeks.

ETA: I had NO idea this was a year old thread till after I posted in it. Oops!


----------



## hannahR

My movements at 17 weeks were not regular. Im feeling the baby move everyday now and its proper kicks...i love it! x


----------



## K1mberley

i never even felt movement until before 19 weeks, in the last week and a half its become regular before it wasnt. x


----------



## VampMum1980

im 17 wks n i dunno if i have felt anything yet, i can def feel summit but it could be my gut i got a dopller n i have it on most days but will stop when i feel it move xx


----------

